# Tissot Rock Watches



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've noticed a distinct lack of the watch model that comprises the bulk of my own collection. I hope that its ok to add a few pics to let people see the natural beauty of these models.

Tissot launched the 'Rockwatch' in the early 80's. Each case is manufactured of natural materials. Rock/granite for the Rockwatch range, shells/corals/semiprecious stones for the Pearlwatch range (also badged as Rock watches), gold for the Goldrush watch range and wood for the Wood watch range.

The Rockwatch and Pearlwatch range were manufactured in three sizes;










Blue Rockwatch;










Black Rockwatch;










White Pearlwatch;


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Crazy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

These are new to me. I can see how the conversation would go though...

Person 1: Hey look at this. I bought myself a new watch.

Person 2: Oh yeah... Quartz?

Person 1: Er, Actually no... Granite.



Sorry


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

minkle said:


> Crazy


Yeah, but different to most others.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you got pics of the backs of them?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

minkle said:


> Have you got pics of the backs of them?


I've not got any that are uploaded at the moment, I'll try and rectify that ASAP


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> These are new to me. I can see how the conversation would go though...
> 
> Person 1: Hey look at this. I bought myself a new watch.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

adds a whole new dimension to getting stoned.

Presumably every one is "Unique".


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I feelings on these are *rock all* :blink:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Interesting concept & design. Good to look at, but wood not want to wear one ..


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I remember wanting one of those at the time.

In fact, most non-watch-collecting friends that I mention Tissot to, remember them for that watch.

Proof that a memorable marketing campaign works.

Think they made a 'wood watch' version after the rock watch.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> Proof that a memorable marketing campaign works.


Absolutely. I remember them in H. S*****s window and noticing lots of people wearing them. They're very of their era so to speak but personally I found them repugnant and still do.

A.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Didn't Fred and Wilma Flinstone have a matching pair? h34r:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'm sure that they are not to everyones taste, but there is a demand for them in the collectible market. Some colours are more desirable than others and some of the variations (inset dials, stone bracelets, etc) are also more desirable.

I've also got a number of pictures of the wood watches which I'll try and upload when I get chance for those that may be interested.

The only model I've not got a copy of is the Goldrush. If anyone does come across a picture please let me know.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Here are some more pictures.

Reverse of watches;










Rock banded model;


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, i think they are worth collecting, i just hope you dont wear them! :huh:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

minkle said:


> Thanks for sharing, i think they are worth collecting, i just hope you dont wear them! :huh:


hahaha, to be fair I've the wrists of an adolescent girl so they look ok on me.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol: me and the 710 have the same size wrists, im not saying shes an adolescent girl though h34r:

she comes in handy when i want to keep watches wound, there seem to be a few with slim wrists,glad im not the only one!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I remember the advertising campaign on the telly in the '80's, years since i've seen one.

Dunno why but I quite like them 

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very strange, looking at the first pic I thought you were pulling ones leg


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

I would never had remembered them without this thread but I do now. Mate of mine had one. I think they went out of fashion as quickly as they arrived.

Enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Mikesl said:


> I would never had remembered them without this thread but I do now. Mate of mine had one. I think they went out of fashion as quickly as they arrived.
> 
> Enjoyed the pics!


Jesus im remembering these in the high street shop ,hm samuels and the 710 wanted one .I even remember the price which was then a costly 100 pounds for one version .She didnt get one :lol:


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I remember the TV ad from when I was about 11!

Another watch from the time was a really slim black ceramic movado!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a vague recollection of buying a wood watch in Tenerife many moons ago. Have no recollection of wearing it, or where it is now though


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like them, very unusual.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the interest shown. I realise that these are very different to what most of you seem to have and/or collect. But diversity makes life interesting.


----------



## deva (May 31, 2008)

Is this a wind-up ? :wink2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

deva said:


> Is this a wind-up ? :wink2:


No, I think they're quartz...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

chris l said:


> deva said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a wind-up ? :wink2:
> ...


They are an ETA quartz movement.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tissot were very ahead of their time really and these and the Two Timers defined that era for me... thanks for sharing


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I think these will become quite collectable in the future - if they are not already. They were in fact milled from special granite found only in a specific location in the Jura mountains in Switzerland.

I have the "gen" and some photo's of them in Tissot's 150th Anniversay Book. I'll try to get some scans up if anyone is interested.


----------



## rhodesy (May 20, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> These are new to me. I can see how the conversation would go though...
> 
> Person 1: Hey look at this. I bought myself a new watch.
> 
> ...


quality


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

ESL said:


> I think these will become quite collectable in the future - if they are not already. They were in fact milled from special granite found only in a specific location in the Jura mountains in Switzerland.
> 
> I have the "gen" and some photo's of them in Tissot's 150th Anniversay Book. I'll try to get some scans up if anyone is interested.


I've got the book myself. Unfortunately its far from complete on the subject of these watches. I'm actually trying to build a website to fill in some of the blanks myself. But at the moment it's far from complete. Due to other commitments its still a work in progress


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought these where the nuts in the 80's and lusted after a black granite one.

Now however, I'm not a fan at all. My problem with them is the great natural material is spoiled by the cheap looking (tiny) hands. Might however still look great on a lady with the right accessories?

Thanks for showing them anyway - brought back some fond memories of the 80's. :afro:

Regards

Mike


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

A couple more pictures for you folks.

First one of the Paper-cut Woodwatches;










Followed by a skeletonized Rockwatch;










Just found a third picture, the Rockwatches with an integrated RockBand;


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Just been updating my collection so thought I'd up a few more pictures of some of the watches I still have in my collection.

These models have inserts of different natural corals/stones etc,



















This one also has the band made out of matching stone as well as the precious metals amalgamated into the insert,










Heres one I don't think I've shown before with multicoloured granite,










And one made out of Jasper,


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice and probably unique theme for a collection.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

That's a very nice collection.

These watches have an unusual and interesting look although I wouldn't want to wear one myself. Unfortunately for me the other half covets them, in particular the most expensive ones that appear on Ebay. I haven't managed to get one yet.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

knirirr said:


> That's a very nice collection.
> 
> These watches have an unusual and interesting look although I wouldn't want to wear one myself. Unfortunately for me the other half covets them, in particular the most expensive ones that appear on Ebay. I haven't managed to get one yet.


I've got three of the smallest models for my missus, some of her favourites.

Stick at it with Ebay though, they do come up. Just remember, unless its a one off like the skeleton, set your limit and stick to it. Your best to use a service like auctionsniper. You can put a maximum bid and just hope that you win it in the last five seconds. I typically will set up my sniping software to bid on 30-40 watches a month, but on a busy month I'd only expect to win 3 or 4 as I know what I want to pay for the watch and I'm not tempted to go past that.


----------



## Neptune (Jun 30, 2010)

ESL said:


> I think these will become quite collectable in the future - if they are not already. They were in fact milled from special granite found only in a specific location in the Jura mountains in Switzerland.
> 
> I have the "gen" and some photo's of them in Tissot's 150th Anniversay Book. I'll try to get some scans up if anyone is interested.


Hi from Australia

I have 6 Tissot rockwatches and would be keen to hear any detials that you might have on them, i.e. what years were they made, what stones (other than jasper, granite, marble, basalt). There doesn't seem to be a lot of published information about them - can you point me towards some if you know of any?. Mine are 2 jaspers (R151), 3 black/white/grey granites and one green granite (all R150).

Neptune


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

feenix said:


> I've noticed a distinct lack of the watch model that comprises the bulk of my own collection. I hope that its ok to add a few pics to let people see the natural beauty of these models.
> 
> Tissot launched the 'Rockwatch' in the early 80's. Each case is manufactured of natural materials. Rock/granite for the Rockwatch range, shells/corals/semiprecious stones for the Pearlwatch range (also badged as Rock watches), gold for the Goldrush watch range and wood for the Wood watch range.
> 
> ...


I loved these in the 80's , but i did not know that their were 3 sizes.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

markffw said:


> I loved these in the 80's , but i did not know that their were 3 sizes.


I still love them. And they still make up the largest part of my 'collection'.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

I remember these, surprisingly heavy for their size. Then again they are made of rock.

80's FLASHBACK

Now where's my black daytona, ray-bans & linen BOSS suit gone?


----------

